# guy girl unisex



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

okay is a bright orange Vw bug fro 1967 a girl car?


----------



## bandit109 (Nov 1, 2005)

VW's are girl cars............orange, red, green, blue, purple, etc. :grin: 

Jus kiddin, but it wouldn't be on my "to buy" list. My girlfriend wouldn't drive one.......too difficult to drive. The new ones are definately "cute". The 67' does get some points for being a classic!


----------



## OtisFrost (Nov 2, 2005)

hmmm if I get a dual tone maybe I can pass it off as a classic 

thanx dude


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, i almost got a PT Cruiser until i heard some friends, girls, say that its a Lesbian car.
Not that there is anything wrong with being a lesbian, but....:sigh:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I once sat in a PT Cruiser and shortly after wanted to drink a few gallons of Bleach.


----------

